#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Finance >  >  Which are the financial advises for middle-income people?

## Bhavya

For the middle-income people, it's always a stressful thing to keep up with their expenses and save money for emergencies.
Can you guys give some financial advice for middle-income people?

----------

